# Any dtg users in LAS VEGAS?



## awesomegraphics (Jan 3, 2007)

Any direct to garment printing machine owners here in Las Vegas?


----------



## amv101 (Jul 16, 2007)

we got one....http://www.vegasvalleyprinting.com

why do you ask?


----------



## awesomegraphics (Jan 3, 2007)

We have been researching the different types of dtg printers for our business and would like to know all the pros and cons of each, trying to establish which
one to consider for purchase. Can you tell me what brand you have and if
you have had any problems with it? Alot of our business is one ups or custom
demands from most of our clients and with that machine we can fulfill that need
on dark colored tshirts, we already do light colors now. For darks, we silk screen
or use heat transferred vinyl. Any information regarding dtg machines that you
might have would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

awesomegraphics said:


> We have been researching the different types of dtg printers for our business and would like to know all the pros and cons of each, trying to establish which
> one to consider for purchase. Can you tell me what brand you have and if
> you have had any problems with it? Alot of our business is one ups or custom
> demands from most of our clients and with that machine we can fulfill that need
> ...


You can find lots of comparisons by searching this forum.

Although the users may not be in Las Vegas, I think the experiences they posted will still apply and help you make a buying decision.

Of course, you should visit a tradeshow and see the machine in action before making any big buying decision like that.


----------



## RYZENLLC (Jan 18, 2012)

Where are you located in Las Vegas and what printer do you use??


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

A few years ago I took my honeymoon to Vegas, and my wife and I noticed that there was a Brother GT-541 in the gift shop area at the Stratosphere - they would take pics and print them on t-shirts for the local tourists.

Not sure if it is still there, but if so I'm sure they make a killing.


----------

